# The Haunting of Storybook Hollow 2011



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Some five months later, I've finally finished our 2011 daytime video. I hope to have some nighttime footage soon. My neighbor shot the footage for us, and my daughter edited the music (Music Box from Nox Arcana). This is my first attempt at video editing, so I hope it doesn't look too terrible...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just spotted what is now one of my newest favorite props - that greenish creature bobbing in the well.

You have such a unique haunt with a wonderful assembly of slightly twisted but recognizable characters. If you lived on our street, I'd probably spend more time looking at things in your yard on Halloween than staying in ours to hand out candy:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wonderful job Nixie!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome ..... Love the theme


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have such a beautiful and unique haunt I love it. I still think the dragon may be my favorite.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the Mad Hatter and Hook. Great work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Roxy, the guy in the well was all my 8 year old son's idea. He made up this story about this grouchy old man who used to yell at all the kids, so they pushed him down the well. He mutated into this swampy well creature who feeds on kids' wishes. H jumped out the well and scared Jack and Jill down the hill. He even had the idea of embedding coins in his skin. He designed it, helped carve it, painted it, made the eyeball, and glued the coins in. It was a very proud mama moment!


----------



## Aswrn (Feb 29, 2012)

Wish I lived near you. (But don't let the well creature eat my wish!) Brilliant work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nixie, you know how much I love your haunt! It's so wonderfully twisted and creepy, and well executed as too. Great work!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My goodness. It must take you foreeevvvvveeerrrr to drag all that stuff out & set it up. I love this!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cool and original concept! And tons of work went in to this! Excellent work!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW. Just.... wow. I love it. 

How did you do the cookies for the roof of the witch's house?


----------



## gromit05 (Apr 25, 2012)

wow! Your haunt is amazing! the attention to detail is so impressive! I thoroughly enjoyed! ^v^


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy!! Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nixie, I've said it before but I absolutely love your haunt and your haunt aesthetic. Everything is perfect and so well done, and great for any age group. I love your son's creativity...a chip off the old block! I am awaiting the night time shots. 

And by chip off the old block, I didn't mean you are old...it is a saying...much like putting one's foot in one's mouth is a saying.....I meant...the apple doesn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh wow!!!! I love it.. I can't decide what I like the best... Great Job!


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

That was creepy and gorgeous all at the same time. The detail you put into that was top-notch. Can't wait to see 2012


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Such a unique idea, i love your twist on the fairytales!

Do you have any closeup pictures of the dragon on your roof? I'd like to see him better.

Also does the neverland setup have a crocodile? could be a neat addition in the future


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cat_Bones said:


> Do you have any closeup pictures of the dragon on your roof? I'd like to see him better.


Here is her Showroom thread for Montague:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24667


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Roxy you're the best what would I do without you!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

absolutely fantastic nixie,well done!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have the most fantastic/unique/creative haunt I have ever seen!!! It's been one of my favorites since I joined this forum & I just love it! I can't imagine the time it takes to set all that up and to tear down again! It is just absolutely wonderful. Fantastic job again!!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

nixie said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Roxy, the guy in the well was all my 8 year old son's idea. He made up this story about this grouchy old man who used to yell at all the kids, so they pushed him down the well. He mutated into this swampy well creature who feeds on kids' wishes. H jumped out the well and scared Jack and Jill down the hill. He even had the idea of embedding coins in his skin. He designed it, helped carve it, painted it, made the eyeball, and glued the coins in. It was a very proud mama moment!


If that doesn't bring a tear of pride to a haunter's eye, nothing will! Most impressive! 

I love haunts of all kinds but I have a particular love for the occassional one that takes a different tack. Yours is one of them. I love this theme.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nixie, I've said it before and I'll say it again -- you have one of THE most original haunts I've ever seen in all my years of haunting. Would love to see a lights/fog/sound evening video. Keep up the fantastic work, can't wait to see what you do for 2012.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

looks real good!! must have took you forever to build everything.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone!!! Sorry I've been such a slacker, and haven't been on the forum much lately. Your compliments mean the world to me!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Nixie, I just now got the chance to look at the video. Amazing!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Fantastic display and a lot of charm, great character and detail! Very inventive indeed, I love it. Perchance, do you have still photos anywhere like flickr? Merely curious, for purpose of getting a better look at some props


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The amount of work you put into this is amazing, and it shows. Your haunt creeps me out, and that's during the daytime! There is so something to be said for somethinf that is just as creppy during the day than it is at night. Beatiful props and great attention to detail and theming. Keep it up


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

very talented...


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my, this is soo creepy! And most definitely original! Great work!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! This is a very original haunt theme I haven't seen much of before! Awesome!

Love your attention to detail, very twisted!

Just wow... OK I am gonna go watch the video again.


----------

